# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  открытое тестирование антивируса A-Protection

## aprotection

1 ноября 2009 началось открытое тестирование
антивирусного программного обеспечения A-Protection

Приймите участие в тестировании

Условия участия в тестировании на сайте a-protection.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Alexey P.

ClamAV-VDB:14 May 2009 10-28
ClamAV-VDB:11 Nov 2009 06-05

ЗЫ: А почему бы не приймять участие в тестировании собственно оригинала, а не чьей-то непонятной поделки на базе ClamAV ?

----------


## aprotection

> ClamAV-VDB:14 May 2009 10-28
> ClamAV-VDB:11 Nov 2009 06-05
> 
> ЗЫ: А почему бы не приймять участие в тестировании собственно оригинала, а не чьей-то непонятной поделки на базе ClamAV ?



в чём там ваш оригинал?  :Smiley: 

база ClamAV
остальное - разработка компании A-Protection

так что поучаствуйте и потестируйте

----------


## Alexey P.

Кто такие ClamAV - отлично известно, им можно доверять. В разумных пределах, конечно.
 Чего не скажешь о компании A-Protection.
Можно поподробнее - что за компания, что за люди и т.п. ?

ЗЫ: Сорри. но для меня грубые орфографические ошибки на сайте (и тут тоже) - уже вполне достаточная рекомендация.

----------


## aprotection

люди как люди  :Smiley: 
вот собрались энтузиасты с руками (кривыми или прямыми - время покажет)
и создали программный продукт с перспективой на дальнейшее его развитие

мы не ставим пока перед собой планы "покарения планеты"  :Smiley: , но готовы работать над проектом, модернизируя его и развивая, и надеемся что он займет свою нишу в антивирусном пространстве и найдет своего потребителя.

тем более что уже сейчас мы можем предложить кое-какие новинки - ну, к примеру, Online Scanner с возможностью размещения его на сторонних интернет-ресурсах (http://a-protection.ru/online/)

----------


## Зайцев Олег

А как-же "Libclamav is licensed under the GNU GPL v2 licence. This means you are not allowed to link commercial, close-source applications against it. All software using libclamav must be GPL compliant"

----------


## aprotection

а где вы там видите нарушения?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> а где вы там видите нарушения?


А где в проекте сказано, что применяются базы от и наработки CLAM ?

----------


## aprotection

в момент выхода официального релиза будут указаны все первоисточники
если вы заметели, то и на сайте еще нет 50% информации - пока всё еще на стадии формирования и подготовки.

----------


## Alexey P.

Конечно, заметели.
Моё имхо - очередной антивирус Калинина, но с использованием баз ClamAV.

----------


## aprotection

> Конечно, заметели.
> Моё имхо - очередной антивирус Калинина, но с использованием баз ClamAV.


немного не верно  :Smiley: 

это новый антивирус A-Protection

так что ждем тестировщиков

----------


## ALEX(XX)

А как будет идти дело с наполнением баз? Разработчики ClamAV, если я не ошибаюсь, просят присылать не более двух образцов в день от одного лица.

----------


## aprotection

если проблема в кол-ве лиц - поверьте лиц будет достаточно для удовлетворения потребности

----------


## Alexey P.

Т.е. отправлять образцы надо по стандартному пути - в ClamAV ?

----------


## Torvic99

> ну, к примеру, Online Scanner с возможностью размещения его на сторонних интернет-ресурсах


А что в этом такого революционного?

----------


## aprotection

> А что в этом такого революционного?


это не революционное 
это НОВОЕ




> Т.е. отправлять образцы надо по стандартному пути - в ClamAV ?


можно так, а можно будет и через наш ресурс

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

А вы их дальше, в ClamAV?

----------


## aprotection

нет.
параллельно с Clam будет формироваться собственная база (конечно без пересечения с базой Clam)

----------


## valho

А как же с остальными вашими изделиями? я их нашёл как минимум два ресурса нерабочих и тоже были антивирусы. Тока это было давно, уже загнулось всё

----------


## aprotection

ну не знаю где вы их нашли два  :Smiley: 
был один , который плавно перешел в данный проект со всеми наработками

и было это не так давно
летом было принято решение о глобалной переделки программного продукта с учетом (с иправлением) всех недостатков предыдущего проекта.

----------


## valho

Ой сорри, я ошибся, их там больше
a-protection.net
antivirus-zeon.com
antivirus-zeon.ru
av-zeon.com
forum.zeon-antivirus.ru
it-union.ru



> 09.12.2008
> С декабря 2009 года доступны три версии программного продукта Zeon Antivirus. Потробнее о версиях смотрите на сайте программного обеспечения - zeon-antivirus.ru
>   14.09.2008
> Вышел в свет новый резиз Zeon Antivirus - 2.0.0.5 - Доработан модуль "Планировщик". В следующем релизе планируется внедрение модуля - "Сетевой экран"
>   11.08.2008
> Подходит к концу открытое бетта-тестирование нового антивирусного программного обеспечения Zeon Antivirus. С начала сентября планируется коммерческая реализация данного продукта.
>   03.08.2008
> Программный продукт претерпел некоторые изменения: 1. Новый дизайн 2. Стабильная работа всех служб системы 3. Локализация (многоязычность)


zeon-antivirus.ru
zeon-antivirus.com
zeon-antivirus.ru
zeon-av.com
Ну и сколько мы будем тестироваться ещё?  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## aprotection

ну вы или не много не понимаете или много  :Smiley: ....
поверьте доменов на меня зарегестрировано раз в 100 больше  :Smiley: 

ну а по вопросу - "сколько еще тестировать мы будем"

пока не сделаем полностью рабочий программный продукт  :Smiley:

----------


## Surfer

Есть кстати еще один АВ с базами кламав, свободный и для коммерческого использования http://www.moonsecure.com/

----------


## aprotection

ага - оч. хороший пример для сравнения с A-Protection

----------


## senyak

А скрины можно? Просто интересно

----------


## aprotection

скрины чего?
если A-Pro то смотрите на сайте a-protection.ru

----------


## Alexey P.

Т.е. после тестирования a-protection появится объявление:
"Подходит к концу открытое бетта-тестирование перейдет в стадию коммерческой реализации". Выйдет резиз, и мы с радостью прочитаем здесь долгожданное объявление о начале тестирования совершенно НОВОГО Super Cool New Антивируса ?

*Добавлено через 7 минут*

Естественно, этот принципиально новый антивирус не будет иметь ничего общего ни с Zeon Antivirus, ни с a-protection. Ну, кроме автора, конечно.

*Добавлено через 14 минут*

Вкратце суть проекта сводится к следующему - мы тут с другом на досуге решили сделать свой антивирус.  Ищем добровольных тестеров - спонсоров для наших разработок.
 Базы возьмём от другого антивируса, вирусы добавлять будем. Наверное. Если время будет, конечно, и если платить будете достойно.

----------


## aprotection

ахаха
Alexey P. - спонсорства от вас то как раз никто и не просит  :Smiley:  или кто-то уже денег попросил ?

ну а в перспективе - я даж не скажу - может и другой будет НОВЫЙ Super Cool New Антивирус. Вот тут то как раз Ваше мнение абсолютно не интересно  :Smiley:

----------


## Alexey P.

> ахаха
> Alexey P. - спонсорства от вас то как раз никто и не просит  или кто-то уже денег попросил ?


 Ага. Вот же, вполне внятно написано:



> 11.08.2008
> Подходит к концу открытое бетта-тестирование нового антивирусного программного обеспечения Zeon Antivirus. С начала сентября планируется коммерческая реализация данного продукта.
> 14.09.2008
> Вышел в свет новый резиз Zeon Antivirus - 2.0.0.5 - Доработан модуль "Планировщик". В следующем релизе планируется внедрение модуля - "Сетевой экран"
> 09.12.2008
> С декабря 2009 года доступны три версии программного продукта Zeon Antivirus. Потробнее о версиях смотрите на сайте программного обеспечения - zeon-antivirus.ru


 Два резиза после начала коммерческой реализации - это вполне убедительно. Куда уж потробнее - сбор тестировщиков, т.е. перспективных спонсоров, выпуск отмазки и далее успешное отмирание старого проекта.



> ну а в перспективе - я даж не скажу - может и другой будет НОВЫЙ Super Cool New Антивирус. Вот тут то как раз Ваше мнение абсолютно не интересно


 Ну да, я как раз об этом и пишу - та же судьба постигнет и а-протекшон, и следующую наживку для наивных простаков.

 Над антивирусом же трудиться надо, практически постоянно и очень серьезно, и очень неслабой командой - одиночка тут давно уже не игрок. А тут всё просто - нарисовал новый интерфейс, назвал иначе и торгуй направо и налево. 
 Главная проблема - придумать новое название да собрать достаточно тестировщиков. А там - "на наш век простаков хватит".

----------


## aprotection

ну это Ваше мнение  и я его уважаю
только сами то хоть в жизни что-то самостоятельно делали? или так... форум модерируем потихоньку  :Smiley: 

ладно это лирика.

лично Вас я и не жду на тестировании, а вот остальные кто желает - милости просим  :Smiley:

----------


## Iceman

А что это все ресурсы "Account disabled by server administrator." %-))) Что-то не так?

----------


## anton_dr

Перемещено в раздел "оффтоп" за:
1. Нарушение правил форума, п. 7, п.8
2. Раздел "бета-тестирование" подразумевает конструктивное общение на нашем форуме по поводу продукта. А не отсылание всех на сайт производителя. И нежелание отвечать корректно на заданные вопросы.
Удастся переубедить Алексея в полезности проекта - велкам в личку, тему перемещу обратно. Я полностью доверяю его мнению. Не удастся - что ж, не судьба.

----------


## aprotection

переубеждать персоналии глупо - кто это такой Алексей что его переубеждать?  :Smiley: 
сложилось у человека свое мнение - ну так чтож поделать
или он тут главный экзаменатор?

----------


## DVi

Тут много экзаменаторов.
А вот кто таков *aprotection* - пока не выяснили окончательно, у Вас есть шанс оправдаться.

----------


## aprotection

> Тут много экзаменаторов.
> А вот кто таков *aprotection* - пока не выяснили окончательно, у Вас есть шанс оправдаться.


оО оправдаться в чем?
в том что какого-то Алексея не убедили?  :Smiley:

----------


## valho

> Напишу как пишутся антивирусы программистами: попадает вирус который мешает работе, пробуем всё что есть, не берёт, обидно, находим источник, смотрим код, находим больное место, место в памяти, удаляем, получилось, заражаемся снова, удаляем программой созданной самим, получилось, понравилось, добавляем дескрипторы других вирусов удаляемых по такой же технологии, вот и все а на поддержку подобных программ времени нет, а она ползает по интернету, и задают подобные вопросы, а прогрмма-то однодневка!


 :Smiley:

----------


## aprotection

для того чтобы делать выводы надо как минимум ознакомится с предлагаемым
а просто флудить не имея представления о предложении - имхо глупо

----------


## valho

А никто и не флудит, это сообщение на мэил.ру годовой давности.




> для того чтобы делать выводы надо как минимум ознакомится с предлагаемым


Вы что шутите, у вас страницы ни в одном MS IE не отображаются корректно даже

----------


## aprotection

> А никто и не флудит, это сообщение на мэил.ру годовой давности.
> 
> 
> Вы что шутите, у вас страницы ни в одном MS IE не отображаются корректно даже



Это у нас тестирование сайта чтоли идет?  :Smiley:  или у вас IE <= 5

----------


## valho

У меня их 84 штуки плюс все операционки ну и тд.
Пожалуй на этом хватит ибо как сообщили - 



> Перемещено в раздел "оффтоп" за:
> 1. Нарушение правил форума, п. 7, п.8
> 2. Раздел "бета-тестирование" подразумевает конструктивное общение на нашем форуме по поводу продукта. А не отсылание всех на сайт производителя. И нежелание отвечать корректно на заданные вопросы.
> Удастся переубедить Алексея в полезности проекта - велкам в личку, тему перемещу обратно. Я полностью доверяю его мнению. Не удастся - что ж, не судьба.

----------


## aprotection

> У меня их 84 штуки плюс все операционки ну и тд.
> Пожалуй на этом хватит ибо как сообщили -


я же тоже за конструктивное общение.
хотите обсудить что-то не касаемо данной тебы - открывайте новый топик или можно в ПМ

тема звучит - тестирование ПО, а не тестирование работы сайта

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## valho

Народ проверьте при каких обстоятельствах при установке или наоборот при удалении сего продукта появляется вот это
http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...9be-1259433241
http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...9be-1259433279
Первый в темпе находится, второй  в systemroot в реестре прописан в - [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Curr  entVersion\policies\Explorer\Run]

----------


## anton_dr

Ок. Тема закрыта. Автору  - уже данный ранее совет - попытаться убедить Алексея в полезности вашего продукта. Он в отношении Вашего продукта будет выступать главным экспертом. После сообщения Алексея мне, что антивирус должен жить - тема переедет и будет открыта.

----------

